# Need Chicken Rub recipe



## dkotarski (Nov 23, 2014)

I want to inject a whole chicken with Tony Chachere's creole butter. Looking for a rub that will compliment the creole butter. I will be smoking the chicken in hickory smoke.


----------



## themule69 (Nov 24, 2014)

Take a look at the search bar at the top of any page. You will find hours and hours of reading. Their are so many good recipes their you will have to try a few and see what fits into your taste.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## bluefrog (Nov 24, 2014)

Why not use Tony's Creole seasoning as your rub?


----------

